# Little French Candy Thief!



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2008)

Ohhhh somebody in France is in trouble! Just don't tell her papa okay! 
Too cute NOT to post here. Enjoy. 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k4JarEoY4mbvWcSSgM


----------



## stickarts (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 20, 2008)

cute!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2008)

That is just too cute!!!


----------

